# Proposed boards depopulation method



## kjavanb123 (May 18, 2013)

All,

As I was searching for scrapping pc boards depopulation methods I noticed the following link and it looks promising.

http://avc-recycle.blogspot.com/2010/03/maximizing-profits-from-recycling.html

Comments?

Regards
Kevin


----------



## squarecoinman (May 18, 2013)

kjavanb123 said:


> All,
> 
> As I was searching for scrapping pc boards depopulation methods I noticed the following link and it looks promising.
> 
> ...



The idea is maybe good , maybe not but the article was written by somebody that never did try to make it , 

would like to see a working type first 

scm


----------



## resabed01 (May 18, 2013)

I doubt it will be very effective. I can see it taking off the larger items and climbing over the small stuff.


----------



## kjavanb123 (May 19, 2013)

I tested this using a chisel that was held at 30 degree angle and even the MLCCs fell off and I did grab them using a magnet.

Regards
Kevin


----------



## skippy (May 19, 2013)

I'm sure it could be made to work but it will be tricky to set something up that wont skip stuff or gouge the board on the other hand. You'll notice that boards aren't always perfectly flat on one side, with components, protruding wires etc, and of course some are heavily populated on both sides. I'd use Rusty's method (hand held air chisel) first until I was sure that: a) I wanted a depopulating step
and b) shearing was the way to do that depopulating.


----------

